# Alum 1/9/2011 - Saugeyes!!



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Fished Alum from 3-5:30. The first hour not a bite. Then bam it was on! Got my first Saugeye a little after 4pm and it was 21 inches. Got the second Saugeye shortly before dark and it was 22 inches. Right before we left I had moby dick on, I could see him through the ice but when I went to get him out of the whole he decided he wasn't done fighting and spit my Vib"e" at me and took off. Missed 3 other fish in that period of time that I assume were Saugeye. Fish were caught on 3/16 oz. Grape juice and Naughty Vibes in 15 ft. of water. I was tipping the Vibes with minnow heads. Ice was a clear good 6-7 inches. Two pictures below, I assume most of you will know right where I was at. Good luck out there!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! Very impressive!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Very nice congrats. Been fishing north with no eye luck guess i better go south. Good work!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

DUDE......that is awesome.....great eyes! we where just chatting on the subject today at another thread...I am sure every one appreciates the info as well... that is very sporting of you..I will owe you one for the color alert of the vibe. 
Good out ing and sorry about the hog getting off...there are many more out there.
Oh **** I didn't see your browns hat,,,ya no more props for you...


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great fish Nive job DRE When we goin fishing ? j.k keep it up ...!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Way to go,nice fish~


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Ice fishing is for girls.....


















Nice fish


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

That's what I'm talkin about! Nice work, a memorable day for sure.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the congratz guys! For sure a memorable day. Only my second time ice fishing. I know a lot of us are out there trying to get Saugeyes so I wanted to give as much info as I could to help. Wish my buddy could have caught one, it was his first time ever, surpised i got him out there! Again good luck to all.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Never gone Saugeye fishing there before, let alone ice fishing. Nice fish & congratulations!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish! What color is a "Naughty" Vibe?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Way to go nice fish.but all that white stuff needs to go lol


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Fanatastic dre at least somebody is not only getting out but doing some catching school and work won't let me yet found the chubs got some in the basement and I'm eyeing Tuesday in the river nice and quite during snow just got to get ahead in my school work but those are two beautiful fish and they are giving me the itch


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Great catch, fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing them with your fellow OGF members.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Gorgeous fish! I'm envious.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice!
I was planning on heading over to Buckeye after work looking for one or two of those... I think I'm going to change my plans after seeing that.

Congrats!

BTW, I fished Indian Friday evening and Saturday with no eyes and only some decent gills to show for it. Again, nice work!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!! New Years resolution is to pull an eye thru the ice!! Do you slow the lift in the winter, never vibeed on ice.. stay in 1 hole, or move a lot.. want to try on salt fork this week!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Naughty is like a dark bloodred/maroon color. Looks a lot like the new Blood Tiger if you have seen that. Naughty is one of our best sellers. I WALL I, I usually jig them at a medium pace, not too fast but not really slow either. Many times you will find you need to adjust your speed.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice fish! Haven't ice fished before, but if anyone is willing to let a rookie tag along I'd be happy to pay for some bait! I live right by Alum...


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish congrats


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Good report, there are a lot of people tryin for ice saugeye that aren't having any luck, that or there just not posting it. Either way, congrats on gettin in to some.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

dre said:


> Naughty is like a dark bloodred/maroon color. Looks a lot like the new Blood Tiger if you have seen that. Naughty is one of our best sellers. I WALL I, I usually jig them at a medium pace, not too fast but not really slow either. Many times you will find you need to adjust your speed.


Thank you! I learned something new today.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Great report. Your really making me want to try ice fishing now.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Lac down...me and perchy are heading out..Friday sometime...Perchy knows that bay very well...and I am sure I have an extra rod? plus if you like it..he has an extra shanty he will sel ya


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha don't take all the fish out of that spot, leave some for me for next weekend!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

you have nothing to worry about from me...I cant target fish in that lake from my boat!! I have fished all over the world and I tell ya what...that is a hard lake to get a good pattern out of..(that will last longer than 4 hours!) 
I catch all the little ones...and all those dam muskies!! every time I start catching bass...those dam muskies...they are everywhere!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Now that's a nice picture. Sittin here in the middle of the winter doing home repairs and loadin braided line on the Dipsey rods.........Can't wait. Thanks for the reminder that there are fish.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice fish man, really cool pics! Looks like I am headin' to Alum this weekend. Thanks for the post.


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

Good job Dre, nicest eyes we have seen this year. Keep that up and folks will be coming from Indian to here. We scouted the west side Alum Saturday morning hoping to fish, hour or so, drilled about 15 holes 8 to 24ft depth and did not mark a fish (not even bait).


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Pretty impressed... now you really want to impress me, do it again..
Then we can start to think there might be some method. I have been fishing 8-10foot of water with no success, have had a hard time finding 15ft. Will keep working at it. 
take care


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks again guys! One question: What is the thing called that helps you get the fish out of the hole in the ice? My buddy was just reaching down as I got the head of the fish up out of the hole and pulling it out with both hands around it but when he tried that with the big one that got away, well it got away..I believe if we would have had this tool I could have got that darn fish!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

an ice fishing gaff?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That's it! That's what I was lacking..


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice..........


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish! Looks like a blast.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well all i want to know is how many people were there tonight fishing that spot!! Was on Indian tonight was worthless no eyes couple small perch and panfished for awhile with a bunch of gills and crappie but very small tonight. Have to get the snow shovel out and shovel me a spot down at the spot tomorrow!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Troy, You know that cove was packed today and probably looks like swiss cheese.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only a few guy out today. No action happening though.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice fish! I need to learn how to ice fish. How hard could it be? Drill hole. Fish. lol... I know it takes more than that.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I was surprised it wasn't packed last night as well.
I fished it but saw nothing happening for the other two people who were there, including my self...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope you guys do well there! I'm tellin you go out about 20 ft from the rocky shore line on Africa rd. and start drilling the holes, that could be the key distance. Or I was just at the right place at the right time.....I will be hitting up Salt Fork and Piedmont this weekend at the request of my cousin. Says he knows some good places. I know this is Central OH forum but you guys know much about ice fishing on those lakes?


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice one \m/ 0_0 \m/


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well Ying6,Cremerk,and myself as well as mdbuckeye and a few others hit the spot we had a gas auger and made swiss cheese out of part of it.  Well that was the best action we had no eyes only couple crappies fished close to out farther off shore. We gave it a good shot just was not happening there tonight as usual!! Nice meeting you Jason i am sure we will run into each other again. Keep at it be safe!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice looking fish those darn alum saugeyes one day they are there the next day they are gone great job


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you guys did not have luck with the eyes down there. Maybe I was just at the right place at the right time but I would like to think that is a good spot that will produce again for one or all of us! Just gotta keep at it. Good luck!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Well Ying6,Cremerk,and myself as well as mdbuckeye and a few others hit the spot we had a gas auger and made swiss cheese out of part of it.  Well that was the best action we had no eyes only couple crappies fished close to out farther off shore. We gave it a good shot just was not happening there tonight as usual!! Nice meeting you Jason i am sure we will run into each other again. Keep at it be safe!!


Ying, thanks for the invite and the post-game report, sorry I wasn't able to join you this time (least it appears I didn't miss a hot bite!) 
Lets see what mother nature has in store by the a.m.....sharpened my auger blades this afternoon and I'm dying to get back out on the ice.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Where are some other place that people regularly fish on alum, it is such a large lake and seems like everyone just fishes galena. I really want to get on a hot crappie bite but don't even know where to start. I mean i know wher to go but nto sure if ther are palces that aren't recomended to go to. Feel free to pm. thanks


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome fish and advice. Thanks so much for showing us how to make the best of this frozen tundra situation...


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> Where are some other place that people regularly fish on alum, it is such a large lake and seems like everyone just fishes galena. I really want to get on a hot crappie bite but don't even know where to start. I mean i know wher to go but nto sure if ther are palces that aren't recomended to go to. Feel free to pm. thanks


 I know we have fished south, middle and north. We have put in about 20 hours a week since good ice and have only been able to produce SOME nice crappie and mid size gills.
I have not found a "hot" bite for crappie that were eater size. When we get into a lot of fish they have been short. 
We have also fished 5-24ft of water. With 10-12 being the most productive. Fishing for high fish has not been good for me. Most of the fish I have caught have come from pulling them off the bottom. If you don't have a vex, you can still catch them, but I am more than happy to have the one I bought from Dave (ErieAddict). 
When we tried Galena last night we drilled holes from 14-23ft. I vertically fished every one trying to pull an eye off the bottom. I know if I were to put a spoon down there I would have pulled a crappie. 
If I were to try somewhere else I would try to find a location where there was a drop off with a shelf near by. - Shelf about 8ft and the drop just needs to have a different plain. 

I would love to get some guys working together around the lake (maybe through pm) trying to locate some saugeye. I think that might help get an idea of where these fish are! I don't think this ice is going anywhere soon.
Good luck, might sneak out for an hour or so tonight.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I think this is a good idea Ying, having some guys test out some different spots around the lake and try to find the eyes. I will be fishing some eastern ohio lakes this weekend but the next weekend I can make it out on an evening or Sunday all day. So I am in to try. Let's not give up on the Galena cove though, I think they can still be had there!


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm an old-timer enjoying the posts here. Helps me with cabin fever. I'm too old to get out there on the hard water like all you youngins do. There are about 6 other places in NG with structure very similiar to to where The eye's were caught. If someone would tell me how to post a photo from my PC I would show you what I mean. I bet dre caught them within 5' of a big stump on a drop-off from 5' - 16'. When the water is soft the bass and eyes hang there waiting for minnows to wash out of the tube under the road. In soft water you want to fish it after a stiff west wind calms down and lets the water come out of the tube.

Just let me know how to post a photo from my PC and I will show you what I mean

Thanks


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ying what kind of spoons are you using? i would be in to try some other spots on the lake pm me and maybe we can get something going i am also going to try my hand at del. i hit it last sun, didn't pull any but had some good bites but trouble hooking up.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

The photo of the NG area can be found at I mentioned below can be seen at
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=53692


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Fishin Finatic - That is pretty much exactly where I pulled them eyes.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ying - I'm game for some Alum Creek Running around fun...

I'll be there most of the day on Friday and maybe Sunday... Shoot me a PM if you wanna hook up.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I wil be out sat afternoon till dark if any one wants to team up rpolly target pan fish for most of the day then switch to eyes around dark


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Be aware the USACE has been dropping the lake the last few days. I tried near the main office and around Berlin Staion last night. Ice was very questionable. Bank ice is sloped in some areas (found out the hard way). Ice was 3-5" with some holes having golf ball sized dipples eroded on the underside of ice and other areas ice not fully weighted on water (i.e. water 3" below top of ice). All this snow is definetly not going to help things.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

wow that sucks, does anyone know if they dropped deleware any may do that instead


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Went out tonight, just an FYI there has been sloping ice off the shores since last safe ice (early december). - Take that as you want... I know Troy and I were walking on the slope last weekend. 
As for tonight, I saw someone fishing north side of 36/37... if that was someone on here I would like to know what you were targeting.. interesting location.
Finally, tried another location and again caught a couple gills but NO EYES.. Going out again Saturday afternoon


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

That was probably MdBuckeye. He called from up that way. I fished Galena and same story. No eyes to be found.  I plan on getting out Saturday. It looked like there were a couple people out in front of the beach this evening.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

ying6 said:


> Went out tonight, just an FYI there has been sloping ice off the shores since last safe ice (early december). - Take that as you want... I know Troy and I were walking on the slope last weekend.
> As for tonight, I saw someone fishing north side of 36/37... if that was someone on here I would like to know what you were targeting.. interesting location.
> Finally, tried another location and again caught a couple gills but NO EYES.. Going out again Saturday afternoon


Sorry ying6, Didn't mean to act like I know more about Alum than you or your pose. I'll just leave the lake updates to you.
FYI ...check Corps. site....lake has fallen 1.5' in last 7 days.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Great thanks for the information. Nice to see people being able to give different information throughout the lake. 
Headed out again last night, fishing wasn't bad. Tried a bigger spoon and caught a couple nice gills but that was about it. Nothing else worth mentioning. Probably will try again on Saturday. 
Would anyone be interested in meeting up at Cheshire Market around 7:30 am and heading out to different locations? - PM me and let me know.
Take care and like Muskrap said be safe, everyone needs to know there are many different types of lake situations.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep it was me on the north side of 36/37. I was targeting eye's but also tried to fish some crappie and gills.
I was marking fish but nothing was cooperating. The water there was 15ft max. The ice isn't quite as thick as it is down at Galena and there are some areas that are a bit sketchy so you all be safe out there!

I will probably make it out next on Sunday over at Buckeye for panfish. My girlfriend and her two boys will be in tow so I need to make sure there is some action or they will never go out again.


----------

